# ufw complications

## Aquous

I've just installed ufw. Now I would like to use it.

When I try to start ufw using '/etc/init.d/ufw' start, I get:

```
Not starting firewall (not enabled), use "ufw enable" first.
```

How lovely.

When I do 'ufw enable' I get:

```
ERROR: problem running ufw-init
```

At this point I lose all network connectivity. Workaround: 'ufw disable'. Great.

dmesg shows nothing interesting, there are no logs, in short: there is no way for me to determine what the problem actually is. Which is why I'm asking you. What on earth am I doing wrong?

----------

